
Facebook is directly responsible for violence globally and in American society - top_post
https://mattstoller.substack.com/p/rumors-spread-on-social-media
======
srtjstjsj
Flamebait title.

That's not what "directly" means, and the article never uses the word
"directly" outside the headline.

------
Barrin92
I'm confused by the focus on liability or responsibility as the relevant
question when it comes to the issue, the article brings it up a lot. Is the
stalker responsible who harassed someone on grindr? Are the regulators
responsible? Are customers responsible? Is society responsible for being
racist and enabling violence and the platforms just reflect it? Is capitalism
responsible for creating an incentive to produce more verbal diarrhoea?

I think the answer to all of those is "yes, it depends on where you're coming
from", which makes it kind of futile, it's like the thing with the blind
people touching the elephant

I have a simpler question. Given that we hopefully can agree that genocide and
stalking are bad, is intervention on those social platforms actually possible
and is there a lever to actually prevent those things from happening?

If the answer is yes we arguably ought to do something, if the answer is no we
ought to be looking for other solutions. That seems pragmatic and more
fruitful than hunting down the guilty parties in a quest for justice

